# 12v vr6 EIP turbo kit anyone?



## mata (Feb 7, 2003)

I might have a chance of getting an EIP turbo kit from a friend of mine for a very good price, unfortunately my friend is not the original owner of this kit and has no info at all.
As most of you know this is a very old kit, and eip already shut down.
so I was wondering if anyone around here might have any references, knowledge or information regarding this turbo
I not even know the turbo specs, and the intercooler location looks a bit akward. Is there any room to upgrade if i decide to buy this kit, or do you guys think i should just start from the scratch and get a brand new turbo?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

The software will make you cry.
Salvage some of the hardware, but get rid of the software, immediately.


----------



## mata (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: 12v vr6 EIP turbo kit anyone? (mata)*

I already have c2 software for 30# injectors, currently used with a v9 VF
I am guessing I could use this one right?
what about the turbo, any idea on the specs for this?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 12v vr6 EIP turbo kit anyone? (mata)*

The turbo included with the kit should be an on center to4b. Because of the turbo placement, it might be difficult to upgrade to a more modern or different turbocharger down the road if/when you want more power. Personally, I'd tend more toward an atp or kinetic manifold based kit.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 12v vr6 EIP turbo kit anyone? (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_The turbo included with the kit should be an on center to4b. Because of the turbo placement, it might be difficult to upgrade to a more modern or different turbocharger down the road if/when you want more power. Personally, I'd tend more toward an atp or kinetic manifold based kit.









True. My deal is based on an early EIP kit. Had to cut / reweld the elbow and turbo flange to get a GT35 on there, and I'm still having some clearance issues. If I can't figure it out soon the sh*t's all going in the trash and I'll try a Kinetic manifold. 
If you're planning on an SRI, get an ATP or an ATP clone. Not the best design but it works well enough. Some turbos won't clear the stock intake manifold using the ATP though so keep that in mind.


----------



## mata (Feb 7, 2003)

Actually I have a SRI already ordered...
however, if i dont go for this setup (which is the eip old style) i will be going for a custom setup (probably an atp-clone manifold and a .57 or .60 trim)
and now that you guys mention that going from the stock turbo to a larger more modern turbo would be a pain in the ass...I am leaing more towards the custom made turbo setup.
Honestly, what I am most afraid of when doing a custom kit....is the idea of custom fabricating all the piping required.
how hard do you guys think it is to fab piping for a medium size FMIC? (one of the things throw me away from the eip kit is the intercooler placing)

The main setup and goals power wise are the following:
-aiming for mid 300 HP on pump gas
-9.0:1 compresion pistons (either arias, or JE, open tu suggestions as well)
-SRI (already ordered)
-262 cams (already installed)
-C2 chip with 30# injectors (already installed)
-3`` turbo back exhaust 
-still need assistance on the pump gas choice.
-either aem or innovative wideband o2
basically I still need guiadence when it comes to finishing the fuel system and dont know if I will need any way of controlling fuel. Have seen some vwvortex users get great numbers with the c2 chip, but dont know if i will need to adjust fuel to get optimal results.
as always, any advice is greately appreciated.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (mata)*

I recently got rid of that mani, no room for a bigger turbo. If you do get it mak sure you use an on center turbo.


----------

